# my vacaction



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

me and one of my buddies went out to another buddies place and shot our first gar this weekend. we didnt get much, but all we wanted to get was to our first gar so we passed on just about everyhting else

my very first one.










my buddies first



















this was the biggest one we got, it was 42in long


----------



## roughfishfever22 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cool pics. It's to bad MN doesn't have gator gar


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I will bet mn has gar. Hey rednek how come you didn't put any pictures of the other kid?????hahahaha. I was going to come down and mett you guys but I was busy.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

we didnt take pics of him, or he was always takin them.


----------



## whisker (Dec 5, 2005)

nice shootin guys!
8)


----------

